# Pamācības >  Kā izgriezt caurumu alumīnija korpusā

## normundss

Tātad problēma sekojoša: lieku korpusā ausu pastiprinātāju un aizmugurē 3mm biezā anodēta alumīnija plāksnē vajag izgriezt caurumu barošanas ievada ligzdai, kaut kas līdzīgs šim: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/69-667-17/m...et-with-filter.  Vajadzīgs taisnstūrains caurums apmēram 21,5x28,5mm ar apaļiem stūriem.  
[attachment=0:13r8n5kz]IEC.jpg[/attachment:13r8n5kz]
Par stūriem skaidrs, tos var ar atbilstoša izmēra urbi saurbt, bet ar ko lai izzāģē viduci nesabojājot apkārtējo paneli?  Gribas lai būtu pa smuko, jo iekšas ir diezgan Hi-Endīgas   ::  
Varbūt kāds var ieteikt instrumentu/tehnoloģiju kas piemēroti mājas apstākļiem?  CNC darbgalda iegāde laikam nebūs optimālais risinājums.

----------


## SnacK

Rokas finierzāģītis ar kādu cietāku un smalkāku asmenīti.
Pats gan 3mm neesmu mēģinājis, bet plānāks zāģējas tīri labi.

----------


## mm

Nesaprotu, kur ir problēma.

Ja jau esi spējīgs izurbt 4 precīzus urbumus stūros, tad jau droši vien varēsi ar to pašu urbi saurbt pietiekami lielu skaitu caurumu STARP šiem stūriem - urbumi  tiek veikti rindā maksimāli tuvu viens otram, un to centri nedaudz (0,5mm?) nobīdīti paredzamā cauruma centra virzienā.

Kad urbšana pabeigta, ar kaut ko kaltveidīgu izdabūjam laukā centru un maliņas smuki apstrādājam ar atbilstošu plakano vīli. Principā visam procesam atkarībā no pieejamajiem instrumentiem un roku taisnuma leņķa nevajadzetu būt ilgākam par 1/2h.

----------


## mehanikis

mm pareizi raksta, tur nav nekā grūta, ja tomēr neesi gatavs strādāt ar vīli tad aiznes lai tev izgriež uz tā paša CNC, ir pietiekoši daudz vietu, tikai jāatrod kur tev speciāli nevajadzēs pārregulēt aparātu tik biezam materiālam, bet kas meklē tas atrod

----------


## osscar

es  esmu 3 šādus caurumus vīlējis - elementāri - saurb pa iekšējo kontūru caurumus - tad ar asknaiblēm pārkniem savienojumus + izlauz to vidu ārā - pēc tam 10 min. ar dāžādu izmēru vīlēm un miers. elementāri. stiprinājuma caurumus urb tad kad štekeris jau būs ievietots, tā nekļūdīsies. Vēl iesaku pameklēt štekeri kuram ir taisnstūra forma nevis tās nošķeltās  malas. ir tādi. būs viegflāk - esmu abus variantus vīlējis. Otrs variants CNC.

----------


## defs

lai mazāk jāvīle,var uzlikt uz cieta metala pamata un ar mazu mēselīti izcirst.Smalko darbu tad ar vīli.

----------


## osscar

nu cērtot tomēr var salocīt, neskatoties uz cieto pamatni.....3mm alu jau necirtīsi....ar vīli ir elementāri - es urbju ar kādu 3mm urbi ....pirms tam uzvelkot kontūru. urbu ar aprēķinu ka urbuma ārējā mala būs kādu 1mm no uzvilktā kontūra. alumīnijs ir ļoti viegli apstrādājams ar vīli.

----------


## normundss

Paldies par ieteikumiem.  Caurumu urbšana rindā un izciršana  man bija ienākusi prātā, bet baidos kaļot nobojāt paneli.  Galvenais te nav pats caurums, galvenais lai apkārt caurumam viss paliek kā bijis - bez švīkām un izlocījumiem.  Doma par figūrzāģi nav slikta, tikai būs jāskatās vai var atrast pietiekami cietu asmenīti. Ja nē, tad laikam mēģināšu osscar variantu - saurbt un izkniebt ar asknaiblēm.

mehanikis, osscar, vai varat ieteikt kādas konkrētas vietas kur šādus darbus var sarunāt uz CNC izgriezt?  Ar šo caurumu droši vien es tikšu galā, bet gan jau kādreiz vēl kaut ko vajadzēs.

----------


## osscar

Var uzsist ziņu biedram Amazons par CNC. bet vienai dsetaļai tas nav tā vērts. es daru tā. smuko ārpusi aplīmē kaut ar plēvi, krāsotāju skoču, atstāj tik kvadrātu nelielu. visus caurumus urb no iekšpuses. neko tur nevar sačakarēt. aizzīmē vispirms tos urbumus ar mazāku diam - 1mm, pēc tam ar 3mm izurb.

----------


## mehanikis

pagaidām zināmiem bija citi iestatījumi iekš CNC jeb vienam caurumam būs dārgi nav jau grūti tev to vienu caurumu uztaisīt

----------


## Obsis

Un vēl viens variants - vibrozāģis ar vidēji smalkiem zobiņiem (smalkie būtu labāki bet aizķepst, rupjie neder. Ieurb 8 mm cokumu, iebāz tajā Philips zāģīti un tik vien darba kā noturēt kontūru. Protams tik un tā malas vajadzēs nogludināt ar vīli, jo visi mani mēģinājumi šim mērķim lietot rotējosos frēzu uzgaļus beigušies ar atziņu, ka taisnu līniju var izfrēzēt tikai tad, ja to netur vis rokā, bet liek uz koordinātu galda, tobiš frēzbeņķa. 
Ražošanā frēzbeņķis ir bieži lietota alteratīva, taču bieži lietojamiem caurumu tipiem protams eksistē iepriekš iztaisīti puansoni ar matricām, kas domāti visvienkāršākai rokas presei. Ja prese nav, var mēģināt izlīdzēties ar rāmi un domkratu. Man rokas preses metode patīk vislabāk - un ļumīnija gadījumā nekāda diža ūbercietība puansonam nav vajadzīga, ST20 līdz ST40 ir atliektiem galiem. 
Tādu puansonu var arī izgatavot kā neliela izmēra giljotīnšķēri, kas neprasa apkārtējā kontūra pārrāvumu kā būtu parastai šķērei vai giljotīnai. Protams tas viss atmaksājas tikai tad, ja caurumi jātaisa vismaz simtiem.

----------


## moa

Ja ir galda urbjmašīna un rīvurbis(parastais urbis cels uz augšu), var arī tā izrīvēt tās kantes.
Ja paneļa malas ir taisnstūra, tad tam ir jēga protams, HI-ENDam būs kā reizi leņķis vietā tam štekerim ::

----------


## normundss

Atskaitos, ka caurums ir izgriezts izmantojot urbšanas-zāģēšanas-vīlēšanas metodi.  Veikalā atradu mazu metāla zāģīti (0,50Ls    ::   ), saurbu stūros caurumus pēc tam starp caurumiem izzāģēju nedaudz pa iekšpusi, un beigās ar vīli pievīlēju.  Rezultāts ir diezgan attāls no ideāla, bet tā kā štekers par pāris milimetriem malas nosedz, tad ir ok   ::  

Tagad kārta priekšējam panelim, bet tam gan es pats klāt neķeršos.  Ieliku sludinājumu, ja kāds metālmeistars grib drusku pafrēzēt, tad skatīties šeit http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4476

----------

